# FTP Access through Linksys Router



## stewey (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey guys and Gals,

I gather this may be an old question to ask but I've been searching for solutions all day with no joy.

I want to be able to have ftp access to my computer from another outside my network. I can access my computer from the same computer using the IP address 192.168 etc etc no problems (except i can only get read only privellages for some reason - same problem when I access one of my website ftp servers using Go - Connect To Server)

So I discovered what IP address is assigned to the router (213.***.3.***). I then set up the Linksys WRT54G router to forward port 21 to 192.168.1.6 which is what I have assigned to my mac (using DHCP with manual address).

Now when I go to Connect To Server and try connecting to ftp://213.***.3.*** after putting in my login details eventually I just get the error message "Could not connect to the server because the name or password is not correct" 

So any ideas where I am going wrong? I'd also like to get set up with VNC so I can help my sister on her mac but I guess it'll be the same issue with that too.

Any thoughts or guidance would be very gratefully recieved.


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would try ftp from a client FTP first.  I would also put your server on a static IP address and then do the mapping to that IP address via the Manual entries.  Just use the same subnetmask/ gateway/router that is already there - just rekey.

I do both with mine - VNC and FTP - from the outside.  Works great and I have the same router that you have. 

I also VNC to my Dad's machine and RDC to a friend's windows PC - same kinda of setups.

is the name/password you are using you?  (I hate to ask...but am curious)


----------



## stewey (Jan 19, 2006)

Cheers UpQuark, thanks for your help. Firstly I tried getting my sister on her outside mac to ftp my computer with no luck. 

When you say put server on a static IP address are you asking me to use the manual setting in TCP/IP or Static IP setting on router or both?

I can manualy set TCP/IP settings with no problem. When I try to Static IP on the router my internet connection fails, the connection to the network still exists as i can still access the router web utility. Plus a radio station playing through dashboard carried on but nothing else - internet, messenger, any other widget etc. 

The name / password are for my account on my mac which I'm trying to access.

I guess there must be just something simple I'm missing here. Good to know that you are using the same router and getting it working. 

Any more help would be great, cheers mate.


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmm... I use static IP addresses on my Mac...and then do the port mapping on the linksys router. On the router - application/gaming - Port Range Forward - I put my Mac's static IP address there and enable it/save.

For VNC - I use 5900.  For FTP - 21 as you said.  lots of other ports to support UT2004 and other stuff.

I turned off my Mac Firewall.  Make sure that is off on your macs (for now)

Does your router get an IP address from your ISP via DHCP?


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmm... I use static IP addresses on my Mac...and then do the port mapping on the linksys router. On the router - application/gaming - Port Range Forward - I put my Mac's static IP address there and enable it/save.

For VNC - I use 5900.  For FTP - 21 as you said.  lots of other ports to support UT2004 and other stuff.

I turned off my Mac Firewall.  Make sure that is off on your macs (for now)

Does your router get an IP address from your ISP via DHCP?


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmm... I use static IP addresses on my Mac...and then do the port mapping on the linksys router. On the router - application/gaming - Port Range Forward - I put my Mac's static IP address there and enable it/save.

For VNC - I use 5900.  For FTP - 21 as you said.  lots of other ports to support UT2004 and other stuff.

I turned off my Mac Firewall.  Make sure that is off on your macs (for now)

Does your router get an IP address from your ISP via DHCP?


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmm... I use static IP addresses on my Mac...and then do the port mapping on the linksys router. On the router - application/gaming - Port Range Forward - I put my Mac's static IP address there and enable it/save.

For VNC - I use 5900.  For FTP - 21 as you said.  lots of other ports to support UT2004 and other stuff.

I turned off my Mac Firewall.  Make sure that is off on your macs (for now)

Does your router get an IP address from your ISP via DHCP?


----------



## stewey (Jan 19, 2006)

Cheers mate you've cracked it! Well at least where the problem lies anyway. Yes its a DHCP assigned IP by the way.

I turned off my firewall and instant success. Turned it on again and instant failure again. Obviously on the firewall settings I've checked the right boxes to allow usage for the ftp port. Any clues to why I can't get passed my firewall?

Thanks for your help mate you've saved much hair lossage.


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmm.. there is no easy solution to that, unfortunately.

How familiar are you with Termnial>?  You can start a terminal session - type SUDO  tcpdump  then enter your password. 

With your firewall off - try to ftp to the computer.. and watch the traffic on the terminal window.  Then, turn on the firewall, and see which port is block.  My guess is that the firewall isn't allowing return packets.


----------



## stewey (Jan 19, 2006)

Well i just attempted to follow what you suggested but I guess I'm not too familiar with whats going on with Terminal. I've only ever followed simple instructions to get certain info.

When I typed in SUDO tcpdump it came back with:
tcpdump: WARNING: en0: no IPv4 address assigned
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes

Is this correct? I then connected with firewall off and and then turned firewall on. Nothing happened in the terminal window.

Don't worry I'll understand if you don't want the hassel of going through this with me.


----------



## stewey (Jan 19, 2006)

Hiya mate I've got it working. Just wanted to check with you that I've done it sensibly. I viewed the firewall log that you can access in the advanced firewall setting and noticed my computer was denying access to my ftp attempts at different ports ranging between 50000 and 50200. I opened these ports and badabing it works.

Do you think that this range will cover it? Is it sensible to have this range open?


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yup... those are response ports - meaning - the initiator starts the conversation on port 21.. and your mac responds on a random port -  which looks like those you listed.  Perfect.  I would leave them open.. as long as an application (FTP for instances) doesn't 'listen' on those ports, you are good to go.


----------

